

Ask HN: What should I spend my $150 monthly education expense on? - metra

My company lets me expense $150 dollars a month for computer science &#38; software development education. What should I spend the money on? I've considered the ACM, IEEE, conferences, books, etc but would like an opinion from you guys.
======
keiferski
Try

<http://www.lynda.com>

An unlimited monthly pass will run you $25 ($37.50 if premium). Their library
is quite large.

------
padwiki
What technologies/languages do you want to focus on?

~~~
metra
Python and Java; backend stuff. But, more generally, what paid resources are
there?

~~~
padwiki
Honestly, in your budget, I think your best bet is going to be focusing on
building your library. You can get the same benefit from conferences by
snagging the webcasts and papers online. Colleges and Universities (other than
mine, and our backend courses probably won't be ready for another 6 months or
so) don't really teach Python, and the Java they teach is academic. Plus, you
are looking at $500-$1000 a credit for anything decent you might find.

Certs are nice for networking and security, but for application development,
experience counts for way more.

So, as much as it kind of sucks, loading up on the reading material is where I
would spend my budget.

